# Minimum income



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

Having retired I and my partner are contemplating relocating to Cyprus in mid to late 2009. I am aware that there is a requirement to demonstrate a firm source of income at or above a stipulated minimum level. I have seen several different publications giving advice on what this minimum income level is varying anywhere between 10k and 20k Euros per Annum.
If any member is able to advise on this, possibly someone who has recently made the move as a retired couple, I would be most appreciative.
Thank you in anticipation.
Chris G


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> Having retired I and my partner are contemplating relocating to Cyprus in mid to late 2009. I am aware that there is a requirement to demonstrate a firm source of income at or above a stipulated minimum level. I have seen several different publications giving advice on what this minimum income level is varying anywhere between 10k and 20k Euros per Annum.
> If any member is able to advise on this, possibly someone who has recently made the move as a retired couple, I would be most appreciative.
> Thank you in anticipation.
> Chris G


If you are receiving full UK pensions you should fall within the perameters of having sufficient income.
I know of many couples who live here full time and have only their old age pensions with no extras who have had no problem at all getting approval to live here permanently.

Regards Veronica


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Veronica, I've spent what seems weeks trying to get a definitive answer on this so your reply within minutes is very encouraging.
Thanks again
Chris G


----------



## woodsym1 (Dec 24, 2008)

hi just moved to cyprus and am in doubt as food is so expensive bread E1.95 average trolly is E190-E220 and i have been to every different supermarket from papantonios to carefoure
to go to a restaurant 2 adults 2 children is around 80 euros ... any advise please


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

woodsym1 said:


> hi just moved to cyprus and am in doubt as food is so expensive bread E1.95 average trolly is E190-E220 and i have been to every different supermarket from papantonios to carefoure
> to go to a restaurant 2 adults 2 children is around 80 euros ... any advise please



The only way is stop comparing with the price of things in the UK since the GBP has become so weak agaisnt the Euro. 
Dont shop in the big supermarkets. for one thing they tend to be more expensive and for another you will buy all sorts of of stuff you dont really. Stick to small local supermarkets. Use the fruit markets for all your fresh fruit and veg, better quality and lower prices.
There is a very reasonable one in the area where the russians etc live called Garden of Eden and another really good one on the same road as Butcher boy.
Dont use the restaurants in the tourist areas, go to the ones the Cypriots use.

Give yourself time to get to know the area and the best places to shop and you will find it will get easier. As long as you are able to live reasonably it is still better here than the UK. 

Regards Veronica


----------

